# New Member.



## T60 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Everybody, I hope you are all we. I'm just starting out as a full time and hoping to explore the UK. I'm sure this forum can help.

Terry Newman


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome and this place will help T60.


----------



## T60 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you Fisherman, first thing I need is advice on the Motorhome that will suit my project. I'm torn between an A Class or a Coachbuilt Tagg Axle. Still not quite sure.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome I’m sure you’ll make the right choice.


----------



## The laird (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

jeanette said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you Jeanette.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Hi, welcome


Hi 
Yorkslass, thank you much appreciated.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi welcome from ulster,dont go to big or some places may be out of bounds,about 22ft is about right ,but watch out for ferry prices as if you go over then a much higher price will be charged.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi
Thank you Trevskoda, much appreciated. Another question if I may, Engine size, 2ltr, 2.3ltr or 3litre, I know running costs will vary but not sure about engine performance. I'm getting on a bit so I'm used to thinking the bigger the engine the better.
Thanks


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Welcome aboard.


Hi
Thank you Robmac, much appreciated.


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi
Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Wully (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

Wully said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you Wully, much appreciated.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Re engine size, as long as its reliable its all good. I run a 3.0 Iveco & find it great on power for my 5.5ton bus, as well as being reasonable on fuel. I reckon a big engine won't be working as hard so will be better on fuel.... Either way have fun on your travels.


----------



## T60 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome and your views on Engine size and we both have similar thoughts, bigger engines, less wear and tear so will last longer


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## T60 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi
Thank you for the welcome, much appreciated.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## T60 (Mar 14, 2020)

Steve and Julie said:


> Hello and welcome


Thank you Steve & Julie, much appreciated, Terry


----------

